# Practicing some more (quite a few photos)



## SashaT (Sep 18, 2013)

Decided to practice my macros a bit today again. Looking at my shots, I have a bit more to learn in my opinion. Although learning how to improve my photos is quite fun for me  All shots were taken with an AF micro 60mm nikkor 2.8 D. I do like the lens but man I have to get right on the subject; I left the EXIF intact for those that are interested in looking at such things.


----------



## SashaT (Sep 18, 2013)

Nobody has anything... They suck, don't suck etc...


----------



## Photographiend (Oct 3, 2013)

I am not a fan. The flash is way over powering and they look more like pics of bugs than Macro.


----------



## GDHLEWIS (Oct 3, 2013)

The flash is a little harsh but your getting there, it's really hard with the small focal length macro lens so I wouldn't feel too bad about them. Iv only got a 50 sigma and can never get close enough to a bug (but have a 180 on its way hehehe). What flash are you using?

Keep it up


----------



## hellgap (Oct 3, 2013)

Sasha I think once you have your 180 it will be a whole new world for you. A 50 mm is really not a good lens to make bugs huge. Now with a set of macro tubes you could have done a lot better. I would still buy macro tubes for your 180 youll love that lens .kelly


----------



## SashaT (Oct 5, 2013)

hellgap said:


> Sasha I think once you have your 180 it will be a whole new world for you. A 50 mm is really not a good lens to make bugs huge. Now with a set of macro tubes you could have done a lot better. I would still buy macro tubes for your 180 youll love that lens .kelly




I do not own a 50 or have a 180 on order, that was GDHLEWIS that posted that. The only macro lens I own currently, is the Nikon 60 2.8.


----------

